# Photos atop your favourite climbs



## blazed (30 Jan 2016)

You can't beat a good climb. Here's some pics I took at the atop some of my faves. 

Winnats Pass 







Mont ventoux








Not sure what this one was, think it might have been col de soller. Had many, many hairpins.






Sa calobra






Hardknott pass





Stelvio Pass


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jan 2016)

Great photos, be nice if you'd included your car in one of them


----------



## blazed (30 Jan 2016)

You can't really tell but this was a good climb in the peak district, no idea where abouts particularly as I was just cycling a random route. It's a great picture though you won't see many better.


----------



## Bollo (30 Jan 2016)

What camera do you use, bee man?


----------



## blazed (30 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> What camera do you use, bee man?


A Vodafone smart ultra 6/galaxy s4


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2016)

Taking this seriously; Hardknott Pass:




Asterton Bank:





The Burway:


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Taking this seriously; Hardknott Pass:
> View attachment 117456
> 
> Asterton Bank:
> ...


Now that I like.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (30 Jan 2016)

Anyone who has conquered Hardknot is right up there for me! @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## winjim (30 Jan 2016)

Wooden Pole, top of Froggatt Edge. Usually the last climb before home.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (30 Jan 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Anyone who has conquered Hardknot is right up there for me! @Rickshaw Phil



Hardknott does look the business I agree.
Good effort @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2016)

On the summit of Mt Snowdon last October, 2 days before my 63rd birthday


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (30 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 117469
> 
> 
> On the summit of Mt Snowdon last October, 2 days before my 63rd birthday



Nice one @PeteXXX 
If you ever sell the Manitou,let me know


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2016)

Myself and @Trickedem ascending and descending the Juras last September


----------



## blazed (30 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> *That's almost certainly the case blazed*. I believe you. Thousands wouldn't. I'm just amazed that anyone could keep up with you to take the picture.
> I might be off to bed soon. Don't get the wrong idea! Mila and me are taking it slowly.


Indeed it is, here are some more.


----------



## Reefcat (30 Jan 2016)

My wife at the Barragem de Bravura in south west Algarve, nice climb through the eucalyptus. This was a few weeks ago now


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Jan 2016)

Me too I can be in this thread 
Dukes Pass: I took the picture so I'm not in it, but you can see @mcshroom in the background who is my witness that I half cycled it, half walked it 












Duke's pass 2.jpg



__ Pat "5mph"
__ 19 Aug 2015


















Duke's pass.jpg



__ Pat "5mph"
__ 19 Aug 2015





Also this, on top of the Slouch pass picture courtesy of @Fubar 
I'm the chubby one


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Me too I can be in this thread
> Dukes Pass: I took the picture so I'm not in it, but you can see @mcshroom in the background who is my witness that I half cycled it, half walked it
> 
> 
> ...


Mucho Kudos..


----------



## kiriyama (30 Jan 2016)

Holme moss, about this time last year. Got caught out by the snow!


----------



## theloafer (30 Jan 2016)

2015 from my aborted jogle


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jan 2016)

Mt Donna Buang (1250m), the only mountain of a reasonable height within cycling distance of where I live. I've ridden there and back about 10 times. This is the view from the top of the 30m high observation tower.





Near the summit of Mt Hotham (1800m), in the Victorian Alps, about 4 hours drive from Melbourne. This was at Dannys Lookout.





Near the summit of Lake Mountain (1433m), not as conveniently accessible as Mt Donna Buang. While Mt Donna Buang is a 150km round trip, Lake Mountain is 250km return, so I've only done it 3 times.





Mackeys Lookout, at about 1000m, on Mt Buffalo in the Victorian Alps. Mt Buffalo rises to about 1400m.





Falls Creek (1510m) in the Victorian Alps, including me in the picture.





View from the summit of Mt Baw Baw (about 1450m), about 120km east of Melbourne. I've only ridden up it once, but would like to again, once my legs are up to it. The climb's rated _hors categorie_, so some preparation is needed.





And, finally, an old favourite of mine, only 15km from where I live: Mt Dandenong (633m). The climb to its summit is about 500m, and I've done it about 50 times or so. This is looking west from the summit towards Melbourne CBD.


----------



## theloafer (31 Jan 2016)

and of course i cant forget this one  bealach na ba


----------



## EasyPeez (31 Jan 2016)

Wow! I'm glad it didn't look like that when I was going up it @kiriyama !

Holme Moss


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2016)

Two pictures taken from nearly the same spot at Blackstone Edge on the A58, looking down over Hollingworth Lake ...

Fair weather view:





Winter view:


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Jan 2016)

I'll take the first option @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I'll take the first option @ColinJ


Me too ... I was going to try to do a 21 mile loop taking in that climb three times today to get a metric century in, but 45 mph winds, sleet, hail, rain, and mist completely put me off!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Me too ... I was going to try to do a 21 mile loop taking in that climb three times today to get a metric century in, but 45 mph winds, sleet, hail, rain, and mist completely put me off!



I have no idea why


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Jan 2016)

I imagine your neck of the woods must be one big endurance race @User9609 
In the best possible way


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jan 2016)

Local-ish Climb









San Salvador Majorca


----------



## Mark1978 (31 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Me on Mt Everest - taken earlier today...


Me on top of Kilimanjaro - actual proof (and a strava link, especially for @blazed - https://www.strava.com/activities/394147464 - how easy was that ?)
-


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jan 2016)

All these little pimples, and not a sight of the mighty Ditchling Beacon 

FNRttC August 2013


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

See that hill in the distance, I rode up that.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (31 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Me too ... I was going to try to do a 21 mile loop taking in that climb three times today to get a metric century in, but 45 mph winds, sleet, hail, rain, and mist completely put me off!



The conditions up Cragg Vale and down Blackstone edge were the worst I have ridden up there and it is a rare day you get a tail wind up Cragg! The wind was from the West and at the top near the reservoir you had to ride near the centre of the road or risk being blown off the road. The reservoir looked like the sea, with huge waves and water was being blown across over the wall and clearing the road. We had to stop at the White House as there was a white out with the hail! I contemplated calling my better half to pick us up!









The pics were taken when the weather was actually rideable!


----------



## hondated (31 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Taking this seriously; Hardknott Pass:
> View attachment 117456
> 
> Asterton Bank:
> ...


Great photos I,ve only ever done it on a motorbike or car and that was hard enough.


----------



## blazed (31 Jan 2016)

Some more from Hardknott.


----------



## blazed (31 Jan 2016)

Another of sa calobra





Puig major






Not sure about this one, the valley looked awesome from the top though.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Jan 2016)

Stop showing me Hardknott Pass !!!!
It looks like my kind of place,although I would take the green rocky bits as opposed to the road itself 
A quick jaunt down the M74 during the summer must be on my list to do's


----------



## blazed (31 Jan 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Stop showing me Hardknott Pass !!!!
> It looks like my kind of place,although I would take the green rocky bits as opposed to the road itself
> A quick jaunt down the M74 during the summer must be on my list to do's


I did it during rain and very strong winds, I borrowed a bike with a compact and 11-32 at the back. At the time I was simply happy to get up without stopping.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2016)

Martin Archer said:


> The conditions up Cragg Vale and down Blackstone edge were the worst I have ridden up there and it is a rare day you get a tail wind up Cragg! The wind was from the West and at the top near the reservoir you had to ride near the centre of the road or risk being blown off the road. The reservoir looked like the sea, with huge waves and water was being blown across over the wall and clearing the road. We had to stop at the White House as there was a white out with the hail! I contemplated calling my better half to pick us up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done for doing that ride, but I am glad that I didn't bother! I stayed indoors in the warm and fitted some spotlights in my new attic bedroom/office/studio instead.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I did it during rain and very strong winds, I borrowed a bike with a compact and 11-32 at the back. At the time I was simply happy to get up without stopping.



Well,I'm no fair weather biker that's for sure.
But it looks like riding off terrain in big tyres in the middle of winter might be a tad too much for mere mortals like me


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I did it during rain and very strong winds, I borrowed a bike with a compact and 11-32 at the back. At the time I was simply happy to get up without stopping.



I did it backwards on a unicycle in a hailstorm, I cannot find the pictures though.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> I did it backwards on a unicycle in a hailstorm, I cannot find the pictures though.



Pushing the boundaries of physical excellence @screenman 
I like that,the supermen of cycling all on one forum


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Jan 2016)

Well I for one am impressed that he made it up the Stelvio in the middle of winter!


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Jan 2016)

And just to join in..........


----------



## blazed (31 Jan 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Well I for one am impressed that he made it up the Stelvio in the middle of winter!


It was September...


----------



## glenn forger (31 Jan 2016)




----------



## midlife (31 Jan 2016)

glenn forger said:


>



Wales?

Shaun


----------



## Bollo (31 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Wales?
> 
> Shaun


Mordor


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> Mordor


They'll get away with it!!


----------



## glenn forger (31 Jan 2016)

Tourmalet.


----------



## glenn forger (31 Jan 2016)

When I took that photo it was with about the nest phone camera you could buy, the Sony K800i. I tried to get that photo printed and they said the max it could be blown up was 11 by 7!


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Jan 2016)

Can't believe this thread's got this far without an Alpe d'huez picture;


----------



## jayonabike (31 Jan 2016)

Couple of local ones...

Highest point in Hertfordshire (Wendover woods)






Ivinghoe Beacon


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Jan 2016)

Oi! it's not a bike porn thread!


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Jan 2016)

You can just about pick me out in Yellow, just your average Sportive in France mid July


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jan 2016)

Sa Colabra, Majorca





Or if the bike needs to be in it

Cap de Formentor, Majorca


----------



## Citius (31 Jan 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> You can just about pick me out in Yellow, just your average Sportive in France mid July



That's ok, because apparently, sportives are just as good as real races....


----------



## TissoT (31 Jan 2016)

Some from October 15 .. Mallorca Sa Calorba








And a velodrome/track in sineu


----------



## huwsparky (31 Jan 2016)

Bwlch Y Groes - Mid Wales


----------



## flake99please (31 Jan 2016)

Putting the cx through its paces on the pentlands.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2016)

Pico de Velete in Spain. Europe's highest road. *LINKY*
Is where myself, @Trickedem & @rb58 will be going to and climbing in September.......


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Jan 2016)

From top of Mont Aigoual, Cevennes region. The village (Valleraugue) I was aiming for is in the valley and it's a 55 minute freewheel to it (30km). Absolutely no pedalling at any point. 






I like this one because it one shows Mont Ventoux in the distance looking as if it is snow covered. Taken from Saignon in the Luberon. I climbed MV a few days later.





Finally me struggling up Wrynose. I'm not the one walking (don't know who he is apologies if he's on CC). I cleaned both Wrynose and Hardknott that day (although Hardknott from the easier side).





I don't seem to have pics of my local climbs, I suppose because I don't generally take a camera and being local familiarity breeds contempt (boy I can see me regretting typing that the next time I'm out!!) , but I shall have to rectify that, there are some great climbs I do in the Peak District.


----------



## EasyPeez (31 Jan 2016)

Cragg Vale. Loads of fun with 6kg of kit hanging off the back and a 25mph head wind!


----------



## Big Dave laaa (31 Jan 2016)




----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Cragg Vale. Loads of fun with 6kg of kit hanging off the back and a 25mph head wind!
> View attachment 117603
> 
> View attachment 117604


For those of you who don't know ... my photos a few pages back were taken from the A58 at Blackstone Edge looking down to Littleborough and Hollingworth Lake. The A58 goes over the top of Blackstone Edge and then descends to Ripponden on the way down to Sowerby Bridge on the fringes of Halifax. EasyPeez's pictures show the 3rd way up to Blackstone Edge from Mytholmroyd on the B6138 via Cragg Vale.

It is by no means a huge climb from any of the 3 directions but some nice loops can be put together taking in that summit and there is always a good descent to look forward to.


----------



## Trickedem (31 Jan 2016)

As mentioned by @ian


ianrauk said:


> Pico de Velete in Spain. Europe's highest road. *LINKY*
> Is where myself, @Trickedem & @rb58 will be going to and climbing in September.......
> 
> View attachment 117599


This was me at 2800



m in Oct 2014. I got as far as I could, but there was too much snow. We are going 3 weeks earlier, so hopefully I will be able to get to the top this time.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Pico de Velete in Spain. Europe's highest road. *LINKY*
> Is where myself, @Trickedem & @rb58 will be going to and climbing in September.......
> 
> View attachment 117599


3,400 m above sea level - blimey - according to this site, there would be only 2/3 of the oxygen in the air that you would get at sea level!


----------



## RedRider (1 Feb 2016)

Tail End Charlie said:


> View attachment 117594


I guess you're aware of the link with 'The Rider'? Mont Aigoual looks great.


----------



## Brandane (1 Feb 2016)

Sadly I can't contribute much in the way of outstanding mountain climbs in far off lands, but this thread has it all. Some cracking photos, some fairy tales, and a good helping of CC humour thrown in. Entertaining stuff .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Feb 2016)

theloafer said:


> 2015 from my aborted jogle
> View attachment 117492


Why the discrepancy in altitude compared to my picture?
Did you come up it from the other side?
We started from Glasgow, via Callander, Pitlochry, Aviemore.
I think the other side, the one we descended, was harder.


----------



## theloafer (1 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> think the other side, the one we descended, was harder


  ...just a bit 

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/835158481


----------



## rb58 (1 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> 3,400 m above sea level - blimey - according to this site, there would be only 2/3 of the oxygen in the air that you would get at sea level!


So long as there's cake....


----------



## Banjo (1 Feb 2016)

Top of Bwlch Y Clawdd South Wales. About 500 meters the climb up starts at sea level if you come up from the west.
Well known by Dragon Sportive riders.




I have to come clean, the sheep rode my bike up.


----------



## blazed (1 Feb 2016)

Trickedem said:


> As mentioned by @ian
> 
> This was me at 2800
> View attachment 117608
> m in Oct 2014. I got as far as I could, but there was too much snow. We are going 3 weeks earlier, so hopefully I will be able to get to the top this time.


Veleta looks a great climb I've looked a lot at it myself. Good proximity to the airport. Stelvio was a very long drive from Milan, although we stopped at lake garda on the way back to break it up.

Muana kea is the ultimate climb for me, just requires a lot more planning.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> 3,400 m above sea level - blimey - according to this site, there would be only 2/3 of the oxygen in the air that you would get at sea level!




I'll have to remember to take in 1/3rd less breaths,,,


----------



## marcusjb (1 Feb 2016)

I like this one. Just for it's precision.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Pico de Velete in Spain. Europe's highest road. *LINKY*
> Is where myself, @Trickedem & @rb58 will be going to and climbing in September.......
> 
> View attachment 117599


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

It's always going to be Col de Rousset for me... especially as it's only 15 minutes away from the 'other' house...


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (1 Feb 2016)

Brian blowing his own trumpet I see


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I'll have to remember to take in 1/3rd less breaths,,,


Presumably @martint235 knows what it's like up there already. If only there were a photograph to illustrate his extreme height.


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Presumably @martint235 knows what it's like up there already. If only there were a photograph to illustrate his extreme height.


I'm not invited though. I have fallen long and hard from favour


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2016)

This is over a foot of climbing in about 12 miles..it can get extreme in the fens ,only the fittest riders need apply...lol


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm not invited though. I have fallen long and hard from favour




Don't be silly billy...


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> This is over a foot of climbing in about 12 miles..it can get extreme in the fens ,only the fittest riders need apply...lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117629


 
I'd rather climb a mountain than have those head winds though.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2016)

I can play this game....

Here's @nickyboy & @dan_bo at the top of the Snake. I had been sat waiting for them for quite a while 





And this is my bike, taken while I was waiting (just to prove I was there and haven't lifted the image from somewhere else on the net!).





This is another shot from a different forum ride but again at the top of the Snake, one of my New Years Day epics. It was a grim day but from left to right is Me, @400bhp & @skudupnorth .
We didn't hang around for long, it was bloomin perishing!




And we rode up Winnats later the same day 


And I know the theme is a bit repetitive but this is another visit to the Snake made last winter after the road had been officially closed for a day or two due to snow....








Getting away from the Snake and jumping a few lumps away to Holme Moss. This is another famous climb but as a local jaunt doesn't really mean that much to me as a climb. However, I was enormously proud of my two sons who, aged only 8 and 11yrs old at the time rode up from the Glossop side with fully laden rucksacks the night before the TdF passed through. We camped out overnight complete with campfire & BBQ to watch the race whizz past the next day. A truly memorable climb this time because of the events surrounding it.
Loaded up at the bottom, that is 4 panniers full of burgers, buns, beer, sleeping bags and charcoal for the BBQ 









Me with a tin of...... Skol, just near the summit.





Campfire made me quite popular with the other hardy campers as the night-time temperatures dropped.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I'll have to remember to take in 1/3rd less breaths,,,


I think 1/2 *more* breaths is what you will be needing! ((3/2) * (2/3) = 1) 

I seem to have developed a bit of a phobia about low oxygen levels since my well-known breathing problems of 2013/2014. The highest altitude I have ever cycled to was only just over 1,000 metres and I didn't really notice the reduced oxygen up there but I think I would really struggle at 3,400 metres. 

I will have to try some smaller mountains and see how I get on. I really do want to cycle in the Alps, Pyrenees and Dolomites before I get too old to cope.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I think 1/2 *more* breaths is what you will be needing! ((3/2) * (2/3) = 1)
> 
> I seem to have developed a bit of a phobia about low oxygen levels since my well-known breathing problems of 2013/2014. The highest altitude I have ever cycled to was only just over 1,000 metres and I didn't really notice the reduced oxygen up there but I think I would really struggle at 3,400 metres.
> 
> I will have to try some smaller mountains and see how I get on. I really do want to cycle in the Alps, Pyrenees and Dolomites before I get too old to cope.




When I was in the Sierra Nevada's in the US a few years back, also over 3000m's, the air was noticeably thinner but not a problem.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> When I was in the Sierra Nevada's in the US a few years back, also over 3000m's, the air was noticeably thinner but not a problem.


Maybe it would only be a problem if racing? Touring cyclists can reduce their oxygen needs by just slowing down!

The photos taken on Mallorca make me want to go and ride there and the highest road is well under 1,000 metres high so I wouldn't have any problems breathing there.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe it would only be a problem if racing? Touring cyclists can reduce their oxygen needs by just slowing down!
> 
> The photos taken on Mallorca make me want to go and ride there and the highest road is well under 1,000 metres high so I wouldn't have any problems breathing there.




Oh blimey, I certainly won't be racing.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2016)

I am probably being over-cautious but the trauma of struggling to breathe for several months has stuck with me. I am ok on UK climbs but we do not have any worryingly high roads here.

I'll go back to the Costa Blanca and see how I get on there at about 1,000 metres.

Anyway ... I like seeing the photos taken from summits, so keep on posting them!


----------



## blazed (1 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> The photos taken on Mallorca make me want to go and ride there and the highest road is well under 1,000 metres high so I wouldn't have any problems breathing there.



The puig major is 1500m, goes a fair bit higher still but that's closed for public access (military base). But other than that you're right, the climbs aren't huge neither are they steep. The scenery is amazing, the road condition, weather and driver behaviour all excellent. 

My favourite place I've cycled, I am back end of April for the Mallorca 312.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Feb 2016)

User said:


> I've been up there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't phone for a taxi then?


----------



## EasyPeez (1 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It is by no means a huge climb from any of the 3 directions but some nice loops can be put together taking in that summit and there is always a good descent to look forward to


Not huge in terms of gradient, but it does drag on a bit, especially with 75 miles in the legs and Oxenhope and Blubberhouses already behind you. Descent is well worth it though 



RedRider said:


> I guess you're aware of the link with 'The Rider'?


Just trying to track down a copy of that as we speak...


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Feb 2016)

Somewhere in the french/swiss alps last week...cant recall where, was too bloody tired from skiing for 45 miles.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Feb 2016)

Or this one of a riding conquest, atop drummadrocit (sorry spelling that without the help of google) Scottish highlands, after 800 miles over 8 days...magical place.

Edit, that's not me in the shot but my long term ride buddie, apparently wearing someone else's lid!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Feb 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 117643
> 
> 
> Or this one of a riding conquest, atop drummadrocit (sorry spelling that without the help of google) Scottish highlands, after 800 miles over 8 days...magical place.
> ...


You mean Drumochter?  The second picture is @Fubar when we got to the top.












No worries to us lol.jpg



__ Pat "5mph"
__ 20 Aug 2015


















Mark out of the moorland.jpg



__ Pat "5mph"
__ 20 Aug 2015


----------



## theloafer (1 Feb 2016)

this is the highest I have ever been(on my bike)in 2002 feb...... a ctc cycle tour of Venezuela
Pico El Águila
Mountain in Venezuela
Pico El Águila is a mountain in the Cordillera de Mérida of Venezuela. It has a height of 4118 metres and is located in Mérida, Mérida.Wikipedia
Elevation: 4,118 m
Mountain range: Andes
the pic is of me going a little bit higher on a service road behind the café for the tv+radio mast to get past the 5,000 m most of the group made it up there and back down safe  and before you ask yes there is very little air


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You mean Drumochter?


No @jonny jeez means 'Drumnadrochit'; half way up Loch Ness and turn half left. Serious climb, often assaulted on penultimate day of a LEJOG to avoid the A82 to Inverness and take a nice line north to Tongue. 12 minutes to the top, out of the saddle in 31" most of the way, till it eases with a km to go. Lovely run down north to Beauly.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Feb 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> No @jonny jeez means 'Drumnadrochit'; half way up Loch Ness and turn half left. Serious climb, often assaulted on penultimate day of a LEJOG to avoid the A82 to Inverness and take a nice line north to Tongue. 12 minutes to the top, out of the saddle in 31" most of the way, till it eases with a km to go. Lovely run down north to Beauly.



that's the one.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Feb 2016)

RedRider said:


> I guess you're aware of the link with 'The Rider'? Mont Aigoual looks great.


No I don't know, what is it? Mont Aigoual is a good climb, and also it crosses the route of Stevenson's "travels with a donkey" and so you're likely to see a few donkeys loaded up with camping gear, which looks a fun holiday.


----------



## Jimidh (1 Feb 2016)

Couple of famous summits here done on consecutive days


----------



## glenn forger (1 Feb 2016)

Stuffed the panorama up didn't I:


----------



## RedRider (1 Feb 2016)

Tail End Charlie said:


> No I don't know, what is it? Mont Aigoual is a good climb, and also it crosses the route of Stevenson's "travels with a donkey" and so you're likely to see a few donkeys loaded up with camping gear, which looks a fun holiday.


It's a novel by Tim Krabbe about a racing cyclist and his thoughts as he takes part in the 'Tour du Mont Aigoual'. There's a copy that does the rounds on this forum's 'Book Raffle' but it's worth getting hold of this slim volume for yourself cos it's one of those that can be read again and again.
I've just found a blog by a bloke who rode this fictional tour in real life. Here's a link.


----------



## Donger (1 Feb 2016)

Col de l'Epine (Savoy Alps):




Peyrepertuse (Languedoc):




The viewing gallery at Peyrepertuse:




Col de la Forclaz (Savoy Alps, above Lake Annecy):




(and again):




Bealach na Ba:




Mam Rattagan Pass:


----------



## Donger (2 Feb 2016)

Forgot this one .... from an earlier ride (in 2010) up the Mam Rattagan Pass, overlooking Loch Duich. One of my favourite climbs, inspired by Claire Balding's TV series "Britain by Bike" (? I think that's what it was called). A great ride, that one, leading to the little car ferry over to Skye, or to the "Ring of Bright water", the old Bernera Barracks, the Highlander's memorial and a number of the pictish brochs. Amazing views from the picnic site near the top on the East side.


----------



## Mark1978 (2 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> This is over a foot of climbing in about 12 miles..it can get extreme in the fens ,only the fittest riders need apply...lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117629



looks windy to me


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> This is over a foot of climbing in about 12 miles..it can get extreme in the fens ,only the fittest riders need apply...lol
> 
> View attachment 117629



Looks very much like 99% of the riding that I do.


----------



## RegG (2 Feb 2016)

I would like to say this is me climbing the Dolomites in Italy.......







......but sadly I can't! Maybe one day. We drove up and it was a long drag!


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2016)

As said the winds in the fens and the likes of Holland Belgium really do you in..relentless..


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2016)

Snake Pass and Holme Moss already posted here so these are a couple from my Sicily cycling hol last October





Mount Etna. From Catania (sea level) it's 27km average 6% to the complex in the photo. It was about 30 degrees on the lower slopes and I suffered like a dog. No amount of Peak District cycling prepares you for the draining heat. But the feeling of accomplishment was great. And the descent......

Here is a really good one to a hilltop village called Centuripe. Another really hot day. First 2km of the 8km climb averaged 14% but it was worth it to have a couple of cold beers in the bar in the village square. Apologies for gratuitous gut shot


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2016)

That crop top is so not right.


----------



## Proto (2 Feb 2016)

Summer 2015. Blisteringly hot and a bastard long climb.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> That crop top is so not right.



The top was fully unzipped up both climbs. Now that was a sight


----------



## TissoT (2 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The top was fully unzipped up both climbs. Now that was a sight


May be a summer base layer/vest ...


----------



## stumpy66 (2 Feb 2016)

Top of Talla, Scottish Borders, very steep from the start. https://www.strava.com/segments/4339510


----------



## stumpy66 (2 Feb 2016)

Torridon


----------



## Jimidh (2 Feb 2016)

stumpy66 said:


> View attachment 117753
> Top of Talla, Scottish Borders, very steep from the start. https://www.strava.com/segments/4339510


I love climbing The Talla Wall but actually think the climb from the south is as tough as its still pretty steep at points but is a far longer climb especially into the wind.

Great route round St Mary's Loch and back over to Peebles.


----------



## Jimidh (2 Feb 2016)

Jimidh said:


> I love climbing The Talla Wall but actually think the climb from the south is as tough as its still pretty steep at points but is a far longer climb especially into the wind.
> 
> Great route round St Mary's Loch and back over to Peebles.








Half way up Tala at last year's Tour O' The Borders - it's way steeper than it looks in the photo.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Feb 2016)

Here's mine:






Yes, it's the renowned and daunting Col du Beckenham, 440 yards of hell stretching from the main gate of Beckenham Place Park to Braeside, climbing a majestic 58 feet at an average of 3.5%, with a punishing midsection of 7.8%.

Many try.

Most succeed.

But there can be only one true champion, and this evening, though struggling up on the commuter bike, laden with a rucksack full of work crap, into the teeth of a stiff breeze, fighting the virus which has seen me bedridden for the best part of three days, and still carrying the post-December pork, I set the fastest time of the year so far, despite a standing start.

I thus declare myself to be the greatest 180lb 49-and-a- quarter year old climber whose initials are DC and whose postcode has "BR" in it in the country, if not the entire world. Or maybe in our street.

But... I hear the sound of dissent. "Put up your Strava, or fark orf, nobber".






Happy to oblige.


----------



## stumpy66 (2 Feb 2016)

Jimidh said:


> View attachment 117764
> 
> 
> Half way up Tala at last year's Tour O' The Borders - it's way steeper than it looks in the photo.


I've never done it that way, usually done it as part of the Tour of Tweeddale or if I'm heading round St Mary's loch to Moffat and over the beef tub back towards Biggar


----------



## tyred (3 Feb 2016)

Knockalla Coast Road by braveheart1979, on Flickr A minibus load of Dutch tourists who were at the very top and watched my progress all the way up gave me a round of applause 





Viscount Aerospace Murlough Bay County Antrim by braveheart1979, on Flickr Looking across at Scotland but a bit misty on this occasion.




View from &quot;The Steeple&quot; by braveheart1979, on Flickr overlooking the Bluestack mountains. Not seriously steep to get here but it's unsurfaced road up to here and it's a loose surface




The Gleniff Horseshoe Valley Co Sligo by braveheart1979, on Flickr Dartry Mountains "Yeats' Country" Co. Sligo


----------



## Fnaar (3 Feb 2016)

Jimidh said:


> I love climbing The Talla Wall but actually think the climb from the south is as tough as its still pretty steep at points but is a far longer climb especially into the wind.
> 
> Great route round St Mary's Loch and back over to Peebles.


I've done Talla that way... the wind was so strong it brought me to a dead halt at one point, and had me shouting/swearing at it, probably to the amusement of the local sheep population:


----------



## Fnaar (3 Feb 2016)

Winter's Gibbet, Northumberland (OK, the pic doesn't show the road, and the gibbet has lost its head, but it's a great climb)


----------



## Spinney (3 Feb 2016)

Hartside summit - my friend arriving in the cloud!





And the Bealach na Ba - but from the Applecross side (shallower) - not non-stop, but we didn't walk.


----------



## Fnaar (3 Feb 2016)

From St. David's Head, above Whitesands Bay, Pembrokeshire


----------



## Fnaar (3 Feb 2016)

Ditchling Beacon


----------



## Fnaar (3 Feb 2016)

Box Hill


----------



## Fnaar (3 Feb 2016)

Coldrife,Northumberland


----------



## Spinney (3 Feb 2016)

Good grief, Fnaar - that's weather for staying indoors with cake!


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> Good grief, Fnaar - that's weather for staying indoors with cake!



He took that in July.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2016)

I have got a Hartside one too.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> Good grief, Fnaar - that's weather for staying indoors with cake!


He got caught out - 10 minutes before that the sun was shining as he rode towards a cafe for the cake!

(Not quite that bad but I did get caught out by a freak hailstorm on the hills round here once. I set off in sunshine but then a big black cloud blew over and dumped huge hailstones everywhere! I took refuge in a bus shelter for a few minutes until the sun came back out, but I couldn't ride for a few hundred yards because the road was too slippery. A quarter of a mile further on, it was as though nothing had happened!)


----------



## Rooster1 (4 Feb 2016)

Fnaar said:


> Coldrife,Northumberland
> 
> View attachment 117839



Certainly looks Coldrife


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Feb 2016)

User3094 said:


> A somewhat more humble effort but hopefully recognisable by many....
> 
> View attachment 117624


You want to do it off road on a foggy day. Adds a bit to the challenge.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Feb 2016)




----------



## Sharky (4 Feb 2016)

Sorry, miss read the title, thought it said photoshop your favourite climb.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Feb 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 117910
> View attachment 117911


Just realised both those bikes have gone. The green 'un got sold in here to a guy who was riding to Rome but whom I don't think we heard from him again.

The black 'un became a donor for the Sunday best gray 'un.


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Feb 2016)

Slight variation on the theme, but how about climbs you didn't know were there 'till you got to them (there was a fold in the map!).
Extra points awarded if you took the Mrs on your 30th wedding anniversary and the visibility was 50ft (yes, we are still married).


----------



## bikeman66 (4 Feb 2016)

Wednesday 29th April 2015, I had a fantastic ride up Mont Ventoux. Climbed the 21.5km route from the town of Bedoin, with a couple of mates. Took 2hrs -24mins to get up, and a slightly quicker 28 minutes to get back down. We were hoping to go over the summit and make it a circular route down to Malaucene and back to Bedoin. Unfortunately the barrier across the road from the summit was closed, so we had to descend back the way we climbed. 28 minutes of absolute, pure exhilaration, deafening windrush in the ears from the summit down as far as Chalet Reynard, then sweet, fast, technical riding back to a cold beer in the town. Best thing I have (yet) done on two wheels and thoroughly intend to go back some time. Apologies to the pure roadies out there for the fact I'm wearing a Kona MTB jersey and that I have MTB pedals and shoes...........but hey, they work for me! Totally recommend a crack at Mont Ventoux to anyone daft enough to want to cycle uphill for 21.5km's. Absolutely awesome experience!


----------



## oldfatfool (4 Feb 2016)




----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 Feb 2016)

So many great pics on this thread. Kudos to the ones who managed to get themselves or their bikes in shot! So easy to forget to do that.


----------



## mynydd (5 Feb 2016)

Marchlyn Mawr dam, a nice half hour blast from my front door (up a private road with no cars) you can just about see my house in this pic)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Feb 2016)

I'm hoping to do some of those climbs others have posted in this thread, but which I haven't done, due to being roughly 10,000 miles away. 

Last year, I booked a French Alps cycling tour, then ended up getting so fed up with all the planning for how to get my bicycle there and back in one piece, that I aborted the whole thing. I recently checked with the tour operators about bicycle hire while over there, and was informed that the tour now includes hire bicycles (very nice ones, too).  Freshly motivated, I booked the tour again. Deposit is paid, and tomorrow I'll be booking the return flight and hotel accommodation for the days just before and after the tour. There will be no backing out, then, especially considering how much it is costing me, thanks to the currency exchange rates for the Australian dollar lately.

This morning, I rode to nearby Mt Dandenong (the source of that last photo I posted near the start of this thread), rode up it twice, and got home about 4 hours later, having done 81km and 1400m climbing. Now my legs are aching a bit, but feeling great.

I'll need lots of practice for this tour, because it is 7 days of cycling, covering 780km and roughly 23,500m climbing.  It goes up about 20 peaks (1 'mont', an 'alp' and the remainder 'cols', to be a bit more precise), and should give me lots of good memories. Bring it on!


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Feb 2016)

Fnaar said:


> Coldrife,Northumberland
> 
> View attachment 117839


that's a great Picture, you should make it into a Christmas card next year. Looks like a watercolour


----------



## Fnaar (6 Feb 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> that's a great Picture, you should make it into a Christmas card next year. Looks like a watercolour


Thank you 
It's been edited a bit (cropped and tinted) from the original.
The trees are no longer there (part of a plantation).
I still remember the ride well, the pic is taken just before a steep descent, which is hairy at the best of times, let alone with lying snow!
I met one other rider that day, and we went along together for a bit, congratulating each other on getting up in the hills (down below was relatively normal, with only a scattering of snow). But boy, it was COLD! Glad I didn't get a mechanical that day.


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Feb 2016)

A couple of me in the way back down from Shap Fell in Cumbria...i promise I made it to the top, I even have video proof!!


----------



## Tom B (6 Feb 2016)




----------



## clid61 (6 Feb 2016)

OO thats a good un , Rivvy ?


----------



## Tom B (6 Feb 2016)

Peel Tower, Holcombe Hill I did a few hills in the early hours snow a few weeks ago but my phone gave up after this one :-(


----------



## Sharky (6 Feb 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> You want to do it off road on a foggy day. Adds a bit to the challenge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 117883


One of my memories, club runs over the "cat" and the descent back into Macclesfield. Sadly, no longer a local climb, so not done it for many years.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Feb 2016)

Sharky said:


> One of my memories, club runs over the "cat" and the descent back into Macclesfield. Sadly, no longer a local climb, so not done it for many years.


Some great cycling in the hills around here.


----------



## clid61 (6 Feb 2016)

Me up the Ouka Monster in Marrakech


----------



## Sharky (6 Feb 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Some great cycling in the hills around here.


Yes it's a good area. Brought up on Merseyside (Prescot) and in all directions, good cycling routes. Liked the Buxton & back, also the trips into north wales, Llangollen and Glasfryn. But family moved to Kent in 68, where it is still good cycling and hilly, but without the "mountains".


----------



## theloafer (6 Feb 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> So many great pics on this thread. Kudos to the ones who managed to get themselves or their bikes in shot! So easy to forget to do that.



https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/france-alps-2009.479/?page=3


----------



## david k (6 Feb 2016)

Me climbing Ben Nevis......on foot


----------



## Fnaar (6 Feb 2016)

Is at the bottom of a hill OK?
This is at the bottom of the first of the two hills just west of Ryal, Northumberland. The road is dead straight at this point, and after this hill, there is a short level bit, then another hill just like this, the first being a bit steeper. Short but sharp, they are a well-known local challenge, though I've done them squillions of times now.
In black and white, in an attempt to make it look vaguely arty.


----------



## theloafer (6 Feb 2016)

Fnaar said:


> Is at the bottom of a hill OK?
> This is at the bottom of the first of the two hills just west of Ryal, Northumberland. The road is dead straight at this point, and after this hill, there is a short level bit, then another hill just like this, but a wee bit steeper. A local challenge, though I've done them squillions of times now.
> In black and white, in an attempt to make it look vaguely arty.
> 
> View attachment 118189



is that's on the route of 100 miles northern rock cyclone


----------



## Fnaar (7 Feb 2016)

theloafer said:


> is that's on the route of 100 miles northern rock cyclone


Yes, it's also on the 64... the two routes converge again a few miles beforehand.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Feb 2016)

Fnaar said:


> Is at the bottom of a hill OK?



yep:






So I stuffed my panorama up then when I eventually get to the top I get photo-bombed by a knitwear convention:


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

After Col de Rousset, I guess that my next favourite in the locality would be Col de Menée - not just for the fabulous climb, but the view from just the other side of the eastern ridge of the Vercors plateau and Mont Aiguille is breathtaking... every time I see that, even in a photo, it doesn't quite seem real.


----------



## theloafer (7 Feb 2016)

Fnaar said:


> Yes, it's also on the 64... the two routes converge again a few miles beforehand.[/QUOTE



thought I knew it remember it well


----------



## robjh (7 Feb 2016)

Three different climbs, with pictures spanning 10 years :

on the north side of Bwlch y Groes (descent towards Bala), 2005





Snake Pass, by the Pennine Way, 2010





Bwlch Oerddrws, on the A470 east of Dolgellau, 2015


----------



## postman (10 Feb 2016)

Wonderful photos.i salute you all.from one who has not climbed anything higher than a curb edge in years.Just stunning.


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Feb 2016)

What a great thread!

Here are a few of my favourites from last year












West from Col de Pailheres



__ Edwardoka
__ 10 Feb 2016


















Col d'Aspin



__ Edwardoka
__ 10 Feb 2016


















Sunrise at Teide Summit



__ Edwardoka
__ 10 Feb 2016


















Las Cañadas from Teleferico del Teide



__ Edwardoka
__ 10 Feb 2016
__ 2



Highest road in Tenerife

















Me at Col du Tourmalet



__ Edwardoka
__ 10 Feb 2016
__ 3


















Eastward view from Col de Pailheres



__ Edwardoka
__ 10 Feb 2016
__ 4


















Cairnwell Pass



__ Edwardoka
__ 10 Feb 2016


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Feb 2016)

@Edwardoka did you ride up at night to get to the Teide at sunrise?


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Edwardoka did you ride up at night to get to the Teide at sunrise?


No, hiked up the day before 
(The thread doesn't specifically mention cycling climbs - and I had previously cycled to the place where I started the hike so it still counts )
I hiked to a place called the Refugio de Altavista, a part-hostel, part-bothy high up on the flank of the volcano.

I, along with some other people, left it at about 4:30am to get to the summit in time for sunrise. A German chap and I were the first two up, and we arrived far too early, at least a couple of hours before sunrise, even taking the heavy snow that fell overnight into account.

It was amazing though, we could see the entire island's street-lighting in all directions whenever gaps in cloud permitted, as well as those of the other islands in the distance... I wonder if our little fire on the summit was visible


----------



## aguppy (10 Feb 2016)

First of 3 times up Mt Ventoux.....Top o the Malaucene ascent


----------



## TeeShot (10 Feb 2016)

Woodhead pass waiting to see The Tour come past

Top of Newlands Pass in the Lakes


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2016)

This is me taken just 50 minutes ago at the top of the Snake Pass....





Wait a minute, I'll try that again but with the flash;





And there are the fires of Mordor in the distance....


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2016)

Bet it was ace up there at this time of night @I like Skol


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2016)

It was great actually. Started off by getting gritted as a gritter passed me at Dinting before I made the climb. On the Snake itself I used my SolarstormX2 which gave more than enough light on #2 for the slow climb. All the cars that passed me gave plenty of room and went by carefully 
On the way up the hill the sky was brilliantly clear and the stars were bright, Orion was right above me and I planned on trying to take a photo of the stars when I got to the top but when I got there the clouds had blown in and no stars to be seen . Really peaceful at the top.
Coming down was fun, switched the Solarstorm onto full power and it was more than bright enough for the job. I will have to guess what my descending speed was as the Solarstorm knocks out my Cateye Wireless computer . Probably 40+mph going off previous trips.
As I rode back through Glossop I passed the big windows of the Oakwood pub and thought I caught a Glimpse of @nickyboy propping up the bar. Decided not to pop in for a pint!


----------



## blazed (10 Feb 2016)

Edwardoka said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> Here are a few of my favourites from last year
> 
> ...


Creating great threads is what I do.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> Creating great threads is what I do.


Where is the other one?


----------



## Citius (10 Feb 2016)

Some of his threads are very special.....


----------



## blazed (11 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Where is the other one?



I think everyone started to realise that I was something greater than most people from this thread.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> I think everyone started to realise that I was something greater than most people from this thread.


I stand back in awe at your, er, awesomeness! 

(Actually, I am sitting down, but I could stand up if it would help? )


----------



## Citius (11 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> I think everyone started to realise that I was something greater than most people from this thread.



You are without doubt greater than almost everyone else. Just not in the way you might be thinking...


----------



## Spinney (11 Feb 2016)

*Mod note* Guys - can we just keep this as a thread with great pics? _Just_ the pictures and not the getting at each other. Please?


----------



## EasyPeez (11 Feb 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I will have to guess what my descending speed was as the Solarstorm knocks out my Cateye Wireless computer . Probably 40+mph going off previous trips.


I got recorded my highest speed to date coming down off Snake Pass. Only 44.5mph but then I am a bit of a scaredy-cat. It's a fun descent though.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Feb 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> I got recorded my highest speed to date coming down off Snake Pass. Only 44.5mph but then I am a bit of a scaredy-cat. It's a fun descent though.


 I have done faster descents, but not this time - Flying Skol


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> I got recorded my highest speed to date coming down off Snake Pass. Only 44.5mph but then I am a bit of a scaredy-cat. It's a fun descent though.



Snake descent to Glossop is one of the best. Not stupidly steep (6-8%) but nice and long (3 miles), good sight lines, decent surface and only that tricky left hander past the golf club to worry about. Catch it with an Easterly and 50 is achievable without too much effort.

Big easterly tomorrow and nice dry surface .....but I'm doing a recce of my Llandudno ride so I'll leave it for others to enjoy


----------



## EasyPeez (12 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Catch it with an Easterly and 50 is achievable without too much effort.


I daresay. We had a crosswind and massive saddle bags swinging off the back unfortunately.


----------



## Aravis (28 Feb 2016)

This is a view of Treorchy and the Rhondda Fawr from Bwlch-y-Clawdd, September 26th 1987. My records, written in fountain pen, show that this was taken during century ride number 73, returning to Bristol after a night at Llanddeusant Youth Hostel. It looks as though I picked a fine weekend! Happy days indeed.


----------



## kiriyama (5 Mar 2016)

Happened again! 

At least I was on my cx bike. met a couple of other nutters on road bikes. I passed a group of mountain bikers who said I wouldn't make it.... yes I had to get off and carry the bike over a couple of snow drifts but me and the roadies made it to the top, and so far I'm the fastest person on strava up Holme moss today! (Can't normal claim that!)


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Mar 2016)

kiriyama said:


> Happened again!
> 
> At least I was on my cx bike. met a couple of other nutters on road bikes. I passed a group of mountain bikers who said I wouldn't make it.... yes I had to get off and carry the bike over a couple of snow drifts but me and the roadies made it to the top, and so far I'm the fastest person on strava up Holme moss today! (Can't normal claim that!)


Epic effort- well done!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2016)

kiriyama said:


> Happened again!
> 
> At least I was on my cx bike. met a couple of other nutters on road bikes. I passed a group of mountain bikers who said I wouldn't make it.... yes I had to get off and carry the bike over a couple of snow drifts but me and the roadies made it to the top, and so far I'm the fastest person on strava up Holme moss today! (Can't normal claim that!)


A man after my own heart, well done


----------



## nickyboy (6 Mar 2016)

kiriyama said:


> Happened again!
> 
> At least I was on my cx bike. met a couple of other nutters on road bikes. I passed a group of mountain bikers who said I wouldn't make it.... yes I had to get off and carry the bike over a couple of snow drifts but me and the roadies made it to the top, and so far I'm the fastest person on strava up Holme moss today! (Can't normal claim that!)



Great effort. Home Moss is hard enough at the best of times so going up on the snowiest day of the winter deserves massive kudos. How was the descent?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Mar 2016)

White horse hill this morning .... In the sleet .....


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> White horse hill this morning .... In the sleet .....
> 
> View attachment 120929



Nice photo, quite a tough little bugger that hill too.


----------



## kiriyama (6 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Great effort. Home Moss is hard enough at the best of times so going up on the snowiest day of the winter deserves massive kudos. How was the descent?



not too bad, it wasn't icy it was a very wet snow fall and the road was pretty clear apart from at the top.. just had to watch out for abandoned vehicles!


----------



## WelshJon (7 Mar 2016)

The betwys mountain near Swansea


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2016)

kiriyama said:


> not too bad, it wasn't icy it was a very wet snow fall and the road was pretty clear apart from at the top.. just had to watch out for abandoned vehicles!



There are some unbelievable idiots in vehicles when it gets snowing around here. I took son #2 to Glossop railway station as his school bus wasn't running. I saw a coach heading up Chunal towards Hayfield (this is more than 1000ft up) on the snowiest morning of the whole winter. Absolutely zero chance


----------



## beastie (14 Mar 2016)

Amazing weather in Cumbria today! Hartside from penrith


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2016)

So myself, @Trickedem and @rb58 climbed the Pico de Valeta in the Spanish Sierra Nevada mountains.
11000 feet high and 30 miles of continual climbing, there really was no flat to even freewheel for a bit.






Myself and Ross stopped a mile from (300 feet below) the summit. The road at this point was pretty crappy. I was also suffering a little from the altitude. So Tim, who had tried to climb the mountain a couple of years ago but had to abandon due to bad weather, continued to the summit, carrying his bike. He was on a mission and nothing was going to stop him reaching the summit this time.






Myself and Ross rested a while before returning back down a couple of thousand feet to the cafe to recover and wait for Tim to descend.

There's a Cycle Chat jersey under my windcheater, so maybe the highest summit a CC jersey has been on a bike.





Ross on the summit approach.





The climb took 4 hours 37 minutes to get up... and 1 hour 21 to get back down again 
It was tough but jolly good fun.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Sep 2016)

Somewhere up near the Col de la Croix de Fer, in the French Alps, on 15th Sep. I wish I was still there.


----------



## winjim (26 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So myself, @Trickedem and @rb58 climbed the Pico de Valeta in the Spanish Sierra Nevada mountains.
> 11000 feet high and 30 miles of continual climbing, there really was no flat to even freewheel for a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


It does make for a satisfyingly pointy elevation profile.


----------



## Biff600 (27 Sep 2016)

Here is a view of the mountains of Cambridgeshire !!!







Yup, that's about as good as it gets !!


----------



## Donger (27 Sep 2016)

*Bealach na Ba*, Applecross Peninsula, Scotland 2014. 
622 metres straight up from sea level. Can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> *Bealach na Ba*, Applecross Peninsula, Scotland 2014.
> 622 metres straight up from sea level. Can't wait to do it again next year.
> View attachment 145649




Me want's to do that...


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> *Bealach na Ba*, Applecross Peninsula, Scotland 2014.
> 622 metres straight up from sea level. Can't wait to do it again next year.
> View attachment 145649


It looks great, my mate loved it when he did it, and it is on my list, but ...









... you just TMNd yourself, which is probably a first!


----------



## Donger (27 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It looks great, my mate loved it when he did it, and it is on my list, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memory of a goldfish!!


----------



## Haitch (27 Sep 2016)

The San Bernardino pass in Switzerland, lovely day for a walk.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Sep 2016)

A small hillock near Nepal.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Sep 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 145662
> 
> A small hillock near Nepal.


Where's the bike?


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Sep 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Where's the bike?


Its a blue one and he's holding it above his head .


----------



## clid61 (27 Sep 2016)

Not he biggest, longest or most famous , but ones I ride regularly and try mix up ways I go up them . Sheep hills , parbold hill and billinge hill


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Me want's to do that...


Ditto.


----------



## Proto (27 Sep 2016)

Descending Tourmalet. Probably my toughest ever day on a bike. Soaking wet. It was close to zero at the top (it was July!), brakes useless, hands numb and frozen solid. Epic.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Sep 2016)

Proto said:


> Descending Tourmalet. Probably my toughest ever day on a bike. Soaking wet. It was close to zero at the top (it was July!), brakes useless, hands numb and frozen solid. Epic.


Damn, can't see the image, as my work proxy blocks Farcebook.  I thoroughly enjoyed my ride up the Tourmalet week before last. It was warmer, though, with temperatures in the 20s.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Sep 2016)

From back in August - Col de la Bonette, and Cime de la Bonette at 2802m. Well worth a detour south from the possibly more famous Alpine cols. (More on my occasional blog https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2016/08/02/col-de-la-bonette/)

In this photo, you can just see the road snaking down in the distance. Hardly anyone goes down that side, and what you can see is only half the descent to St Etienne. So we went down there (1700m of descent) for lunch, then came back up. A 70-mile, 10,800ft-of-climbing day.

But stunning, even if you only go to the Cime, and turn round to return to Jausiers.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So myself, @Trickedem and @rb58 climbed the Pico de Valeta in the Spanish Sierra Nevada mountains.


Chapeau! PdV was originally on my itinerary for this year but I started too late in the year, a 1600km detour through Spain in June would have ended badly. It's still on the list 



Donger said:


> *Bealach na Ba*, Applecross Peninsula, Scotland 2014.
> 622 metres straight up from sea level. Can't wait to do it again next year.
> View attachment 145649


A truly magnificent climb. I'd certainly rate it up there with anything in the Pyrenees.
Did it twice last year, in various states of distress. First time, in April, quite content to pace myself up it until the ramp before the switchbacks.
Much worse the second time round, in September, not sure why. Definitely nothing to do with accidentally breaking away from literally everyone on the very first climb of the day...


----------



## Proto (28 Sep 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Nice!! I'd agree with that.


----------



## Gixxerman (28 Sep 2016)

Technically it is an exercise bike and and I didn't carry it up myself, but it is cycling and it it is on top of a hill (well actually halfway up a mountain).
This was at the Refuge de Pilatte (2577m) in the Ecrins national park France. I climbed the peak to the right of my head as you look. It is called Pointes de la Pilatte at 3476m.


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Sep 2016)

Gixxerman said:


> I climbed the peak to the right of my head as you look.


Whilst wearing crocs??


----------



## Gixxerman (29 Sep 2016)

Edwardoka said:


> Whilst wearing crocs??


Ha, No. That would be some achievement, Crocs are compusory footwear in the Refuges. Although they might be quicker and more fun when decending the lower snow slopes of the glacier. 
Although a chap named Ray Machaffie once said of a VD climb called Little Chamonix on Shepherds Crag in Borrowdale that it "was so easy that I could climb it in roller skates and boxing gloves". When challenged on this, he promptly did so.


----------

